# Valve extenders, recommendations please



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi, I’ve got a twin wheel Merc base vehicle that has chrome euroliners fitted. Twice in 4 years I have had flats to the inside wheel due to valve failure. 

Time next month for annual service and MOT and changing a couple of wheels. 

Can anyone recommend a good quality, long valve extension that won’t chafe against the euroliner. I have seen some that seem to be reinforced with SS braid.

Many thanks Dick


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Dick

Guess you want flexible, I used this company when I replaced all of ours I fitted the TyrePal monitors in between two of the extenders and hid them behind the wheel trim.

http://www.tyre-equipment.co.uk/acatalog/Flexible_Rubber_Extensions___Mounting_Clamps.html

Martin


----------



## Fleetham (Jun 8, 2013)

I think I used the same company for extensions for my twin wheel Sprinter but other firms available via Google. The extensions I have are Michelin-branded and the ones fitted on buses.
I used one with an initial metal bend for the outer wheel valve and a totally flexible longer one for the inner wheel with both being held in a twin metal clamp on the outer wheel. They are reinforced internally with braid. I still have to remove the Merc wheel trim to access the ends to check pressures but better than previously when I could not easily access the outer wheel valve and could not access at all the inner wheel valve even with with the original fitted rigid plastic Merc extension tube.
Had to get the garage to fit the extenders during first service as removal of outer wheel required and nuts impossible to turn without air gun!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A commercial vehicle tyre depot should hold a decent variety. I am sure they will be able to offer decent advice as well.


----------

